

Six Months of Gondor (Update on Django Hosting) - jtauber
https://gondor.io/blog/2011/07/03/six-months-gondor/

======
bravura
It appears that Pinax (the Django social network, <http://pinaxproject.com>)
development has slowed since the inception of Gondor. Both are developed by
Eldarion.

Is it true that Pinax has taken the back burner so that Eldarion can focus on
Gondor?

~~~
pistoriusp
Development has stagnated a bit, but it certainly doesn't seem like Gondor
took much focus (If it's 6 months old, probably more?)

<https://github.com/pinax/pinax/commits/master>

Are there any particular issues that are not been fixed?

~~~
jtauber
Note, don't look on master for the majority of work. See the fresh-start
branch <https://github.com/pinax/pinax/commits/fresh-start> (and various
external apps used by Pinax)

~~~
pistoriusp
Aaah, of course, looking at that it's impossible to say that development has
stagnated.

------
gourneau
I want to love Gondor, but the deployments have not been as painless as I wish
them to be.

~~~
jtauber
Can you let us know (either via support@gondor.io or the #gondor channel on
freenode) what problems you encountered? For some people, things go very
smoothly out of the box; others hit assumptions we made that don't always
apply (or aren't well documented yet, etc). Please help us fix the latter
case.

